# Find me a light.



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Buy the replacement one of the exact type you used before and put in a corn cob led lamp instead of a high pressure lamp. Bypass the ballast. It turns out to be cheaper than buying an all in one led fixture anyway.

Edit to add, oops missed the discontinued part. Good luck.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Buy the replacement one of the exact type you used before and put in a corn cob led lamp instead of a high pressure lamp. Bypass the ballast. It turns out to be cheaper than buying an all in one led fixture anyway.
> 
> Edit to add, oops missed the discontinued part. Good luck.


Yeah, I mean I would have considered retrofitting the ones that were already there if it wasn't for the fact that at least 2 out of every 4 lens screws and snapped off in the housing and most of the lenses are cracked, smashed, or missing entirely.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

What about the slim pack style of wall pack with a back box? It's been a while since I installed one but I think they would have a hub on the top side. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Forge Boyz said:


> What about the slim pack style of wall pack with a back box? It's been a while since I installed one but I think they would have a hub on the top side.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Which is essentially what I'm replacing, but if you can find one in LED (not full cutoff) with a ploycarbonate lens, you'd be doing something I can't do and my supply house can't seem to do either.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

If it seems like a product that cant be found which is what I am picking up from your post.....neither you or supply house can seem to find this product then think outside the box. 

You should be able to find a Metal Halide or High Pressure Sodium fixtures very easily that fit the criteria. Dont let the MH or HPS limit you because you can use something like this to replace them as they are made to retrofit 70W HPS/MH
https://beeslighting.com/light-effi...MI06icp_v42QIVQ1mGCh0ARQukEAYYCSABEgIYjfD_BwE 

It doesnt meet your wattage criteria as its only 14 w but if you look at the spec pdf 
https://s3.amazonaws.com/beeslighti...+Top+Bollard+HID+retrofit/led-8038e-specs.pdf 

you can choose between the 3 lumen values that they have


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bostonPedro said:


> If it seems like a product that cant be found which is what I am picking up from your post.....neither you or supply house can seem to find this product then think outside the box.


I may have to go that route, but it blows my mind that there isn't an equivalent fixture in LED. There must be, I keep telling myself.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You probably won't like this but I use Morris lighting from my supply house. They have a little wall pack that kicks ass I get somewhere around 30-40% off the prices they show. If you need a supplier let me know.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

City Electric Supply sells the heck out of this line of lights, has polycarbonate lens.
http://tamliteusa.com/index.php?v=det&rid=1399
http://tamliteusa.com/index.php
If you don't have CES in your neck of the woods let me know and I'll hook you up.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Take a look at this line from Cooper, they can be fed either way, top or back.

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...stour-led-wall-pack-series-br514002en-bro.pdf

Roger


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey MD.,

If i am reading this right are you refering to the direct surface mounted wall packs ? 

If so ., I may know couple may fit the bill what ya looking for and I think Crose-Hind ( not sure if spelling is correct ) and Americian lighting may have something like that but I dont know how good the housing it is currently ., 

Otherwise The vaporproof jar light will work well too. ( that I have to dig up on that info )


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

What's full cut off mean?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> What's full cut off mean?


No light above Horzontail plane.

Led is very common to be full cut off if set up correct.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Arrow3030 said:
> 
> 
> > What's full cut off mean?
> ...


That's what I thought but some of the links were throwing me off.

Hey shunk, is full cut off a deal breaker?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah. I definitely need it to shine in every direction.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah. I definitely need it to shine in every direction.


Another thing outlawed in Cali


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Try here

www.e-conolight.com


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Arrow3030 said:


> Another thing outlawed in Cali


He said it would be in a 10 degree Fahrenheit ambient, so it isn't likely going anywhere that will affect the night sky.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

If you want light in every direction, maybe try these? http://www.e-conolight.com/replaces...2a-series.html?cct=5271&finish=5311#configtop

Side 1/2" entry and rear 3/4 entry.


----------



## max-8988 (Nov 3, 2017)

what is the advantage of selecting led instead of metal halide? i am also planning to have the replacement


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

max-8988 said:


> what is the advantage of selecting led instead of metal halide? i am also planning to have the replacement


Ya there is few advanage over the Metal Halides .,,

Led plus .,

A.) Instant light up. 

B.) Instat relight ( ya dont have to wait up to 20 minuites to get the Metal halide restrike )

C.) LED can crank more light per watts.

D.) longer burning life ( typically about 30 to 40 kilohours ) 

E.) most led are very driectinal on flood and spot appactions so they can throw their light pretty far. ( on some models ) 

Sure they cost more than HIDs but the price is still going down a bit as you see it getting more common.

They are very senstive to voltage surge and some tempture operating evroment


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Did you ever find the lights MD?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bostonPedro said:


> Did you ever find the lights MD?


No. Nothing yet.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

What about a stem mount flood fixture on an FS box? I've seen some floods with plastic over the LEDs on a fixture like that. In fact a customer bought some to be used where I would have put a canopy type light and it does a decent job. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Forge Boyz said:


> What about a stem mount flood fixture on an FS box? I've seen some floods with plastic over the LEDs on a fixture like that. In fact a customer bought some to be used where I would have put a canopy type light and it does a decent job.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I might have to investigate that. It might be too easily broken in this situation. The exact application is, more or less, a walk in cooler with a 24' lid, existing lighting hard piped in at 8' AFF on the walls and no available ceiling space or desire to repipe any new lighting. 

There's something out there. I just need to be patient.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I normally do all of my own ordering and rely on the supply house to research to find something maybe once every 5 years. This time, I'm coming up empty, and the supply house is really letting me down. The've proposed two fixtures so far, none of which meet my requirements.
> 
> I am aiming to replace several discontinued Cooper BS70, 70watt HPS mini wallpacks. Some are back fed with conduit, and some are top fed with conduit (which is where I'm having difficulty sourcing).
> 
> ...


http://www.wholesalecontractorsupply.com/LED-Mini-wall-pack-MINILWPP20-MV-p/minilwpp20-mv.htm


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

How about using 4' or 8' LED vapor-proof strip fixtures? I think there are some available with end, side, and top entry.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ppsh said:


> How about using 4' or 8' LED vapor-proof strip fixtures? I think there are some available with end, side, and top entry.


Giving it some serious thought. I'm not sure if they maintain their water infiltration rating if they're mounted on a wall. I have no idea. 

Southeast is on to something with his Howard Lighting link. The exact fixture he linked to may not be the best, but they have several that might meet the spec just fine. Thanks!


----------



## LloydH (Sep 9, 2017)

I have had great luck with the Rabb Tall Style LED wall pack


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What about RAB VXBRLED fixtures, order them without the guard and globe and then order Permaglobes and wire guard cages.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

What about replacing the original lamps with ballasts compatible LED corn light, which is both ballasts compatible and can also AC working when the ballast failed in the future?


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> Giving it some serious thought. I'm not sure if they maintain their water infiltration rating if they're mounted on a wall. I have no idea.
> 
> Southeast is on to something with his Howard Lighting link. The exact fixture he linked to may not be the best, but they have several that might meet the spec just fine. Thanks!


The LED ones should maintain their rating. There should be no cover to open because there are no lamps to change.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mitch65 said:


> The LED ones should maintain their rating. There should be no cover to open because there are no lamps to change.


lol. Clearly you've never laid eyes on a vapor tight linear LED fixture, but thanks for your participation.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

mdshunk said:


> lol. Clearly you've never laid eyes on a vapor tight linear led fixture, but thanks for your participation.


Yeah, sorry I'm an idiot. off the manufacturers spec page.....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mitch65 said:


> Yeah, sorry I'm an idiot. off the manufacturers spec page.....


What I'm remarking about is you saying there's no cover to open. They all open.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/75424465

MSC says they have the old cooper BS70 in stock


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Saving energy, time and money. And if change the MH by ballasts&AC compatible LED corn light, even the ballast fail in the future, the LED corn can still work. This makes retrofit very easy, you know that asking for an electrician is not cheap.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

FWLED said:


> What about replacing the original lamps with ballasts compatible LED corn light, which is both ballasts compatible and can also AC working when the ballast failed in the future?


Here the thing about corncob leds I know they are nice but there is few gotchas you may not be aware of it.

First of all ., some of the corncobbers are larger than some of the common HID lamps so it may not fit in some of enclosed luminaires at all.

Second thing some corncobbers lamps few manufacters do mention about not using them in enclosed luminaires due some can fit fine but the issue is heat from driver that can kill it if you are not aware of it. 

But for corncobbers the led life I know they are pretty long burning life but the excat hours that will varies depending on how you use it. I know couple over here if they are listed for 50Khours but they useally go about 35 maybe 40 kilohours before they give up as long voltage surge dont kill them first.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

I second what french said.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Do you agree that the LED corn light's heat dissipation is better than HID?


----------

